# Steam launch eng



## MADJACK (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello all, I don't post often, but I like to follow projects when I can.

I found this site that sells casting kits and running engines. I am interested in building a full size engine with a 2-3" bore. I figured I'd share the link in case it hasent been shared. Any one familiar with the site or bought their castings?

Maybe other souces that might be better? Im still studying the matter. I havent built any steam engines yet, but I am a decent self taught machinist with a reasonably well equiped hobby shop.

edited to add the link... https://www.tinypower.com/store.php?crn=54&action=show&show_products_mode=cat_click


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 17, 2015)

Looking forward to following your build. Looks like a great project. Which engine did you have in mind?


----------



## Charles Lamont (Sep 18, 2015)

MADJACK said:


> Hello all, I don't post often, but I like to follow projects when I can.
> 
> I found this site that sells casting kits and running engines. I am interested in building a full size engine with a 2-3" bore. I figured I'd share the link in case it hasent been shared. Any one familiar with the site or bought their castings?
> 
> ...



Have a look at Stuart models at:

http://www.stuartmodels.com/products/set-of-castings
particularly the 5A & 6A

and Elliot Bay at:

http://www.steamlaunch.com/engines/index.html


----------



## jschoenly (Sep 18, 2015)

I know Ronnie and Deanna at Tiny power and you can't go wrong with them!  

Thank said, Stuart is also a fine product.  Depends a little on your budget and style desired.  Good luck!


----------



## MADJACK (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, I don't know which one I want to build yet. I probably will have to do a couple , maybe a model before I tackle a full size.


----------



## kvom (Sep 18, 2015)

Various steam launch engines come up for sale here:  http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/non-railroad.html

If you already have a launch buying an engine to use while building your own might be attractive.


----------

